# Ultimate Fantastic Four - Full Issue Online



## your father is (May 1, 2004)

This series started off great, but I found the last few issues a bit boring. However, with WARREN ELLIS taking over with this issue (#7), you can bet I'll be sticking around a bit longer.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 1, 2004)

Oooh, tasty!


----------



## Henry (May 2, 2004)

I have a question: Do ALL comics have that same style of storyboarding now? I didn't notice it until someone pointed out the Daredevil preview, but after seeing this, and then a Hellboy preivew over at Maximmag.com, it really struck me just now - it feels like a series of static tableaus than a series of images telling an active story.


----------



## DarkSoldier (May 2, 2004)

Man-Thing is on page 4.


----------



## your father is (May 2, 2004)

^Yeah, that's wierd -- but intriguing


----------



## Alzrius (May 2, 2004)

Is that what that was? I had no idea!


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 2, 2004)

DarkSoldier said:
			
		

> Man-Thing is on page 4.



 Yeah. *why*


----------



## Richards (May 2, 2004)

Well, I read through the issue, and I have to say I still am not impressed.  I prefer my Fantastic Four (and my Spider-Man, and my X-Men, etc.) in their original incarnations.  Sue Storm a biologist?  _Dr._ Johnny Storm?  Um, no thanks.  I'll stick with the Fantastic Four I've known and loved for over 25 years of my life, not these new versions.

Incidentally, the _Fantastic Four_ comic book (the original, not the Ultimate version) is one of my favorite monthly comics, and the current creative team is one of the best I've seen, ever.

Johnathan


----------



## Aeolius (May 2, 2004)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Yeah. *why*




   Back in the 80s, a "What If" issue was entitled "What if the Fantastic Four Had Different Powers?". One scenario depicted Sue as a creature not unlike the man-thing.


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 3, 2004)

I think I am the only man on the planet who wishes that Ellis had gone to work anywhere but comics. I can appreciate that others love him but for the life of me I cannot see why?


----------



## WayneLigon (May 3, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> Well, I read through the issue, and I have to say I still am not impressed. I prefer my Fantastic Four (and my Spider-Man, and my X-Men, etc.) in their original incarnations. Sue Storm a biologist? _Dr._ Johnny Storm? Um, no thanks. I'll stick with the Fantastic Four I've known and loved for over 25 years of my life, not these new versions.



Well, the purpose of the Ultimate series is to provide a jumping on point (without years of continuity) for new comics readers and it gives the writers and artists a chance to update the series and teams and so-one for a more modern audience. I think of it as a huge 'What If?' experiment. 

So far it's proven to be somewhat of a success commercially, though I have no data on how many people it might actually have brought back into comics or how many new comics readers it's created; those are two critical numbers that hopefully they have some means of determining.


----------



## Richards (May 3, 2004)

Yeah, I'm well aware of the reasons behind creating the "Ultimate" line of Marvel comics.

Doesn't mean I have to like them.  Or agree with the changes that were made to the characters.  (Call me a traditionalist...or a grumpy old fart, if you prefer.)

Johnathan


----------



## DarkSoldier (May 3, 2004)

On the Comic Book Resources forum, when the question about Van Damme's transformation arose (circa issue #3), I postulated that he would be altered to resemble metal the way the others resemble earth, air, fire, and water.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 3, 2004)

You're a CBR guy? What's your handle?

Mine's the same as here.

EDIT: Ah, I found you.


----------



## DarkSoldier (May 4, 2004)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> You're a CBR guy? What's your handle?
> 
> EDIT: Ah, I found you.



To reduce confusion, I try to keep the same screen name wherever I go.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 4, 2004)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> Back in the 80s, a "What If" issue was entitled "What if the Fantastic Four Had Different Powers?". One scenario depicted Sue as a creature not unlike the man-thing.



Well, not *really* an answer. :\


----------



## s/LaSH (May 5, 2004)

DarkSoldier said:
			
		

> Man-Thing is on page 4.




I've heard it suggested elsewhere that someone else (ie not a core FF member) was caught up in the event as well as the FF and Doom, and that Man-Thing and Doom symbolise the opposing forces of nature and metal, much as the FF symbolise the cardinal elements. Which could work.


----------

